# Weird Feeling in the rear delt/trap



## LexusGS (Nov 9, 2005)

Sup yall.
This week I took the advice of someone on here a while ago by lifting more weight then I could actually bench. I could bench 225 and I unracked 265 and just held it up for a few seconds. Now, I got a weird knife-stabbing feeling in my rear delt/upper trap when I do the bench press. I tried unracking 115lbs today and my right side can barely do it with alot of pain. 
You guys think it's gonna go away? What do you think I should do about this?
All help appreciated.


----------



## GFR (Nov 9, 2005)

Sounds like a pinched nerve...

Who here told you to do that..


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 9, 2005)

i dunno, but i think it was tough old man


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 9, 2005)

if it is what you say it is, will it go away? and how long does it take stuff like this to heal?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2005)

pinched nerves go away with rest.  I don't think you tore anything since you didn't even move through a ROM.  You just unracked it?  That sounds like jsut about the dumbest fucking thing ever.  i know people that do walk outs for their squat and just unrack weight and walk out and stand and then walk back.  But taht is a bit different.  Your legs are a huge muscle group and can handle heavier loads.  Unracking a weight that is 40lbs better then your 1RM just to hold it there is dumb as shit.  use common sense next time.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> pinched nerves go away with rest.  I don't think you tore anything since you didn't even move through a ROM.  You just unracked it?  That sounds like jsut about the dumbest fucking thing ever.  i know people that do walk outs for their squat and just unrack weight and walk out and stand and then walk back.  But taht is a bit different.  Your legs are a huge muscle group and can handle heavier loads.  Unracking a weight that is 40lbs better then your 1RM just to hold it there is dumb as shit.  use common sense next time.



Haha, really.  Anyway, have you considered seeing a doctor?  People are way too reluctant to do that sometimes!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 9, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Sup yall.
> This week I took the advice of someone on here a while ago by lifting more weight then I could actually bench. I could bench 225 and I unracked 265 and just held it up for a few seconds. Now, I got a weird knife-stabbing feeling in my rear delt/upper trap when I do the bench press. I tried unracking 115lbs today and my right side can barely do it with alot of pain.
> You guys think it's gonna go away? What do you think I should do about this?
> All help appreciated.


 I must agree with the others, this was most unwise. Why not do your max plus five pounds? It's still supermaximal (I think that's the term anyways) weight and it should have the same general effect with whatever you were trying to do (I'm guessing slow negatives because just unracking it won't do a whole lot).


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I must agree with the others, this was most unwise. Why not do your max plus five pounds? It's still supermaximal (I think that's the term anyways) weight and it should have the same general effect with whatever you were trying to do (I'm guessing slow negatives because just unracking it won't do a whole lot).



The idea behind "walkouts" is to make yourself comfortable with heavier weights.  That way when you are in a competition shooting for a new PR you don't freak out when you unrack the weight like it's totally unfamiliar territory.  However, you don't want to be doing that with like 20% more than your current max.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 9, 2005)

Is this not like doing a "static hold"?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Is this not like doing a "static hold"?



don't know to many people that do static holds (isometrics) at an end range of motion (aside from the BB walk outs that I described).  It would have been a static hold if he had brought it down to 90 degrees of elbow flexion and held it there for 10sec.  Or if he brought it to his chest and held it there.  Static holds are joint angle specific though.  While they help to increase strength and fiber recruitment they only will build strength in the joint angle in which they are being held at (ie 90 degree of elbow flexion).  Even still, why do a static hold with 40lbs (85% more than your max weight).  That just gets dangerous.  The risk is greater then the reward.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> That sounds like just about the dumbest fucking thing ever.   use common sense next time.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

>


  Yeah, that's P-funk: always holding it in.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

sometimes I need to vent.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2005)

Come with us now as we visit, yet again, Dr. P-funk as he "treats" a patient:

  Dr. P-funk: What the hell were you thinking?!
  Patient: But...
  Dr. P-funk:  Goddammit!  If you were any dumber you'd swallow your tongue!
  Patient: But...
  Dr. P-funk: Maybe I should make you an organ donar right now!
  Patient: But...it's just a splinter...
  Dr. P-funk: That'll fuckin' teach you not touch woods again! Won't it?!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 10, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Is this not like doing a "static hold"?



I've never heard (well, before this thread, anyway) of anyone doing a static hold for a bench press.  I've done them standing up for deadlift grip strength, but the ROM is about 2 inches and if I my grip fails, I can just drop the bar.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> i dunno, but i think it was tough old man


*Hey Asshole you better know your fucking facts before you bring up someone's name for getting an injury motherfucker*

Wrong try a different door as I would never tell someone something like that. I wouldn't advise anyone to attemp 40 lbs more then there bench just for the fuck of it. Sounds like someone was telling you to do static holds or something which some do on there last rep and set. I do on my benching but with the weight I'm working with and not in a locked out position.

Find someone else to put the blame on, *not old Toughy *


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The idea behind "walkouts" is to make yourself comfortable with heavier weights. That way when you are in a competition shooting for a new PR you don't freak out when you unrack the weight like it's totally unfamiliar territory. However, you don't want to be doing that with like 20% more than your current max.


 Yeah but I was referring to just benching. I could see adding five pounds to your max and attempting a slow negative or something, but forty pounds seems a little pointless to me.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> i dunno, but i think it was tough old man


I searched all your threads you have started. This appears to be the only person to give you advice.

Thanks cowpimp, and by the way, i dont know if you remember, but i pm'd you a long while back to ask for tips on breaking my barrier, what you said helped alot, I now lift about 45lbs more for more reps. Just thought you'd be interested to see if your advice helped me progress. Thanks again.

Go fuck yourself LEXUS


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2005)

Uh oh, boys and girls...it's Roid Rage.

 Seriously TOM, WTF?  Lexus didn't say anything derogatory, he just forgot who and named you.  Why the cut down?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

lol, this thread gets better by the hour!

In all seriousness lexus.....take a week off and see if the pain works itself out.  If you are still hurting get to the doctor.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Thanks cowpimp, and by the way, i dont know if you remember, but i pm'd you a long while back to ask for tips on breaking my barrier, what you said helped alot, I now lift about 45lbs more for more reps. Just thought you'd be interested to see if your advice helped me progress.




Actually, he is not interested, he made that shit up just to goof with you.  He got it off the "I'm a panzie" board and now you are screwed, your bench will drop and you will catch the ghey and die of the HIV.  Jokes on you.  

Now go get me a tall cold one.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Actually, he is not interested, he made that shit up just to goof with you. He got it off the "I'm a panzie" board and now you are screwed, your bench will drop and you will catch the ghey and die of the HIV. Jokes on you.
> 
> Now go get me a tall cold one.


Not a problem if you still buying. Meet you at the pub


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Uh oh, boys and girls...it's Roid Rage.
> 
> Seriously TOM, WTF? Lexus didn't say anything derogatory, he just forgot who and named you. Why the cut down?


Not sure, my mother-in-Law


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> pinched nerves go away with rest.  I don't think you tore anything since you didn't even move through a ROM.  You just unracked it?  That sounds like jsut about the dumbest fucking thing ever.  i know people that do walk outs for their squat and just unrack weight and walk out and stand and then walk back.  But taht is a bit different.  Your legs are a huge muscle group and can handle heavier loads.  Unracking a weight that is 40lbs better then your 1RM just to hold it there is dumb as shit.  use common sense next time.





Hold on there.  Actually, I have heard that some powerlifters (experienced, however) do this.  I agree, it is silly, and asking for trouble.  However, it is not unheard of.  You would be better at explaining the logic behind this, using the correct terminology, than I.  Supposedly, it is to trick your body into adjusting to the "feel" of the heavier weights, to then drop the weight in poundage and hit some reps.  Perhaps it is to make the heavier weights less intimidating?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hold on there. Actually, I have heard that some powerlifters (experienced, however) do this. I agree, it is silly, and asking for trouble. However, it is not unheard of. You would be better at explaining the logic behind this, using the correct terminology, than I. Supposedly, it is to trick your body into adjusting to the "feel" of the heavier weights, to then drop the weight in poundage and hit some reps. Perhaps it is to make the heavier weights less intimidating?


I agree and the only time I would adjust my lift like that is if I was doing partials on a smith machine


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hold on there.  Actually, I have heard that some powerlifters (experienced, however) do this.  I agree, it is silly, and asking for trouble.  However, it is not unheard of.  You would be better at explaining the logic behind this, using the correct terminology, than I.  Supposedly, it is to trick your body into adjusting to the "feel" of the heavier weights, to then drop the weight in poundage and hit some reps.  Perhaps it is to make the heavier weights less intimidating?




yea, I have only heard of them doing it with squats, like i said.


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I agree and the only time I would adjust my lift like that is if I was doing partials on a smith machine




Hell, its intimidating to ANYONE to attempt to hold any weight above your max over your body like this.  Not smart, I agree.  At least wits squats you can dump the weights in a relatively safe manner as compared to the damn bench.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> That's like being the garbage man at the Olympics and claiming that you were in the Olympics, bitch.


Maybe you way of thinking is correct, But I love the money I made by doubling for him. I'd do it again. Look I'm retired and have been for several years (11). My house is paid for, my new weight room is paid for (almost done), I'll keep my trash job while you work at yours until your 70+ or older.

I was upset when I first read Lexus statement and then yours really hit me the wrong way. I said what I had to CFS and I'm done with it. Sorry for the insults.

It's time for a beer. Haven't had one in two weeks and I start my next cycle this sun. It's not roid rage but *beer* rage that I miss


Tough


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2005)

Same here too TOM.  I was just asking a question was all.  Sorry for the shitty words.

 There are few things better than working in the movie industry (or even just being around it).


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Same here too TOM. I was just asking a question was all. Sorry for the shitty words.
> 
> There are few things better than working in the movie industry (or even just being around it).


agree, drinking beer and getting laid


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions p funk and everyone else. Tough ol man, sorry but i thought it was you who told me that, no need to get all offensive about this shit.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2005)

It's all good LexusGS.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote Tough old man: "....nOW LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT PARTIALS 1.5 X YOUR MAX. It helps you get use to handling heavy weight. Sometimes the mind when you get under a weight which is going to be a new one time max rep just scares the shit out of you. When you do partials for a bit with 1.5 times your max, it relieves you from that mental block of I can't handle this much weight. Partial are very good. 
I can currently incline bench 390lbs for one rep. Can't do 400 lbs. I'm doing partials right now on the incline with 615 lbs for 5 reps. I raise it 5 lbs a week with no problem. I will guarantee you by July 14th i will have a new 1 time rep on the incline of 400 lbs. IMO mental is 90% of this game if not more. If it wasn't then why do little old lady's pick up thr front of the car when it falls on someone. Beat the mental game to your new personal best. "

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=50268


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 10, 2005)

OK, so you've found TOM's advice, but it's clear that you didn't follow it correctly.

Let me highlight it for you.  * I raise it 5 lbs a week with no problem *.  Note that it doesn't say add 40 lbs.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 10, 2005)

yeah i know, but I was stupid and looked at nothing but the line that said 1.5X max
which in my case would be like lifting over 300lbs. My bad, all blame goes on me.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> yeah i know, but I was stupid and looked at nothing but the line that said 1.5X max
> which in my case would be like lifting over 300lbs. My bad, all blame goes on me.


Ok Lexus sorry for jumping on you. The only thing I could think of where I would say upping the weights that much would be on Partials. Hell no since in doing partials with the weight you can bench for a full rom. 
Partials can be very beneifial to you towards getting use to heavier weights. But you have to set the pins on a smith machine. It can be 2", 4" ect. Hey Little brother if you hurt yourself I feel bad. Adding 45 lbs to you max doing a partial should have been a piece of cake. again sorry for your injury


Tough


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 10, 2005)

That's alright man, I'll just hope for the pain to go away. I'll be fine.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> That's alright man, I'll just hope for the pain to go away. I'll be fine.


If not we'll get P-Funk or Dale to kiss it and make it feel better. there mod's and owe it to you. Ok with you Patrick and Dale?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> If not we'll get P-Funk or Dale to kiss it and make it feel better. there mod's and owe it to you. Ok with you Patrick and Dale?




yea, that is fine.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, that is fine.


You know what Patrick, I've had my little things with you, but you are the MAN. I want to personally thimk you for your intelligence towards training and you bravery to put up with all of us. 

I guess If there there was two more people from this site I'd like to meet, It would be _*YOU* _and Mudge





PT


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 10, 2005)

I,m not kissing anything that doesn't have tits.  

Here is why you don't unrack an ultra heavy bench, as opposed to a sqaut.

When unracking an ultra heavy squat, to get used to it, you get under the weight, push up, and walk out.  All of the work is done in a very good position, straight up, and all you do is walk back.  The small musculature that is stabilizing and bringing the weight back are the hammies, ass and quads.

With an ultra heavy bench, you unrack the weight and nearly simultaneously pull the weight over your body, using very small musculature to bring it in place.  In this exercise, the small stabilizing structure that brings the weight to where it needs to be is the rotator cuff.  This is why most take a liftoff with a 1rm bench press.

So, in the squat, the small musculature doing the work is roughly the size of your lower body, in the bench, it is slightly larger than the size of a dollar bill.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I,m not kissing anything that doesn't have tits.
> 
> Here is why you don't unrack an ultra heavy bench, as opposed to a sqaut.
> 
> ...


We are glad you chimed in on the squats. I'll keep this in the back of my mind. The posters question has to do with what happened doing his bench, not SQUAT. You answere in RE: to chest was great.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I,m not kissing anything that doesn't have tits.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 10, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

>




Oh hells yeah.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2005)

Good God, it has a pierced nipple.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Good God, it has a pierced nipple.


*Wrong looks like Dale after a good night at the local PUB.* I still love you Dale you fucking alcoholic 



Tough


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 10, 2005)

Looks more liek me after that pizza I just ate, but I will be lean after a dose of raisin bran tomorrow morning.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 11, 2005)

Such a heartfelt thread...moves me to tears... :\


----------

